# Quebec City Blues and various other misfortunes 😆



## AG Golda (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey fam  finally ready to discuss the Quebec trip lol. So Quebec city in general, I have learned, is pretty anti traveler, anti homeless and anti English. Be extra careful if passing through. My first time there I was alone and felt super unsafe with three cars following me from the plaza I was trying to charge my phone at , to the Quebec bridge pedestrian pathway until they couldn't follow anymore. I swore I'd never go back there but now I have a.partner and his dog, Baloo. Feeling much more protected, we passed through. Sidenote, In old Quebec , you do need a permit to busk and the buskers there.already have permits so they don't like seeing us there In general. When we settled on panhandling which is allowed, we had a couple.of beers around us which seemed fine because the other tourists and locals were also drinking and walking around, making it seem like a safe thing to be doing. Unfortunately, we were staying in the same place where as the others were walking about. Eventually the pigs came to give us a hard time about the beers. Well our french passes well in conversation but with the police it was a different story. One officer almost refused.to speak english with me and was talking so fast with so many complications I had to plead with him to speak so I could understand him but it was.so obviously intentional to confuse and manipulate the situation as best as he could. See it's a beautiful town and they just want it to look nice ... And us with our backpacks did not look very nice 🤷‍♀️... Our dog is extremely protective and doesn't like th uniforms and weapons that come with the pigs. I did ask them to please not approach the dog. The one female officer insisted however, and came.over to baloo who got protective and upset and bit her pants. The woman got embarassed in front of her colleagues and then had to stick to her story that the dog had bit her leg, leading to hours of them trying to get a hold of the SPCA on a saturday. They took Scott my partner away , and then Because it was the weekend, they had to call animal protection. When that guy eventually came over, even he is was obviously disappointed that he had to come all the way over on a weekend for a dog that was simply sitting with me, acting calm and well behaved as usual. When they took baloo away, they promised that he would be released the next day. I was a fool for Believing them especially because it was a weekend. Before they took him away, they blocked off th entire sidewalk behind us saying we were threats. I kept my happy face on and offered everyone around us popcorn HAHAHA for the big show... So ridiculous . People were.watching from their windows and store owners behind us were coming out to fight for us... But when it's between you and a pig, they gang up every time. Anyway in the end baloo got taken away to the SPCA for what was supposed to be ten days because an officer was involved. We camped outside of there and made a million calls and on Tuesday after the holiday Monday was.over, they told us they were waiting on photos of the supposed leg bite to know how long we would be waiting in industrial Quebec city... There must have been insufficient evidence because after that call, a few hours later they returned.him.to us. He had the shits from bad SPCA food so we waited till he was relaxed and feeling better before continuing our mission. Watch OUT if in Quebec city, they like to try to make an "example" out of travellers.

Then we went to Montreal where I was adamant on using the brewery mission shelter resources. I am usually against shelters but last time I was there i had met people who really helped me out and became good friends. I really just wanted to wash my clothes take a.shower and charge our phone which is always dead ... No matter what happens I will never again use a shelter. I didn't even end up washing because our phone got stolen from literally in front of my face. I was watching it, watching it , someone distracted me saying where are you from, I looked at them , looked back at the outlet and it was gone. I guess I got lucky the first time but I'll tell ya - never again. Well we finally got outof that area after making some awesome friends in hochelaga , got a.ride.with a full car over.to.smiths falls where we would attempt our next train ride. It was easy enough to get into the yard and I'm really not sure what happened but about thirty minutes outside of Smiths falls, the train stopped. There is as a strange buzzing alarm type sound that appear d to come from behind us and get closer and closer, louder and louder... When it got to us it stopped. Momentarily after the train slowly pulled up to the next train crossing where police were.waiting.with sirens going. They took us off the train and handed out informal arrests and court dates... So we will have to try the next hope out point but Yeesh that was.embarassing. oh also the pigs told us that we were headed east , not west, which is comical because my partner and I had a bit of a debate about which way was which and I'll tell ya, at the very least, I won the debate in the end HAHAHAA. Love you guys stay safe


----------



## IanIam (Sep 22, 2021)

Damn you folks have had a rough time of it, I'm glad you're ok now though. Be safe, and have fun.


----------

